# Doepfer LMK4 overrated?



## Greg

Mine finally completely died for no apparent reason and I'm glad to be forced into something else.

The feel is really clunky which makes it impossible to play softly with any accuracy. The black keys notoriously have to be tweaked -20 velocity cc to be even with the white keys. The case makes it very noisy and even playing as soft as you can it makes clunks when it contacts the bottom. And it's very over priced. IMO


----------



## synthpunk

Hows Verta's project coming along ? 

Vax Midi seems to going very slow.

When my old Peavey DPM C8 tank finally crokes I'm probably looking at a NI 88


----------



## Greg

synthpunk said:


> Hows Verta's project coming along ?
> 
> Vax Midi seems to going very slow.
> 
> When my old Peavey DPM C8 tank finally crokes I'm probably looking at a NI 88



Think Im gonna grab a Komplete Kontrol 88 too! Have you had a chance to play one? Going to hit up West LA guitar center to see if they have one out.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

The Komplete Kontrol 88 is also using a Fatar keybed but just a cheaper version than the one in the Doepfers. Probably just as likely to die. I think the KK is much more overpriced than the Doepfers. Especially if you just get a PK88. The only cheaper options are the StudioLogic.

I personally really like the TP40/GH action. It's not like a real piano but I still really like it for what it is. The only action I prefer over it is the Yamaha Clavinova CVP ones but then you're talking about a $12,000 keyboard.

Having said that, I can't imagine the number of LMK4's that HZ has gone through over the years. There's probably someone at RCP who's an expert at taking apart the keybed to clean it out. I've had to do it a number of times and it's not fun.


----------



## Greg

I definitely prefer the cheaper fatar keybed. Hopefully it's the same as the SL990, was my favorite till it also died. My biggest gripe with the LMK4+ was the dynamic range seemed terrible. Tried various velocity tweaks but just couldn't get it to feel right.


----------



## Josh Richman

I recommend really looking at the Yamaha CP series. CP300, CP1, CP5 (I think). Graded weighted action, some are actual wood keys. They are not small or light, but the action as a controller keyboard is great.


----------



## synthpunk

It's more of a synth action for sure, I think Westlake Pro should have one.



Greg said:


> Think Im gonna grab a Komplete Kontrol 88 too! Have you had a chance to play one? Going to hit up West LA guitar center to see if they have one out.


----------



## iobaaboi

My controller search ended with the Roland A88 (after Numa Nero, VPC1, NI S88, SL88Grand, SL88Studio). I have no idea why it’s not more common with media composers.


----------



## Jdiggity1

iobaaboi said:


> My controller search ended with the Roland A88 (after Numa Nero, VPC1, NI S88, SL88Grand, SL88Studio). I have no idea why it’s not more common with media composers.


That silly little joystick


----------



## agarner32

I can't use Roland keyboards because of the spring loaded mod/pitch lever combo. As soon as you take your hand off it springs back to center which makes them completely unusable for me. Too bad because I like them otherwise.


----------



## iobaaboi

Right but don’t most of us use faders for CCs (CC1 especially) anyways?

I actually love the stick for synth stuff (I also have the two knobs above routed to cutoff and resonance) as I usually have CC1 routed to LFO depth modulating pitch for synth (especially mono) work.

I also find that pitch bend (which should always be spring loaded IMO, save the model D) is more ergonomic going horizontal rather than vertical when playing a larger range keyboard (like 73/88 keys).

I think most people psych themselves out of the Roland due to the joystick (as I did before it) but would be surprised how much it might actually suit their needs if they got one integrated into their studio.


----------



## agarner32

iobaaboi said:


> Right but don’t most of us use faders for CCs (CC1 especially) anyways?


Yes, that is a good point. I have a NI S88 and although it's decent, I do use faders on another device for cc1 much of the time. Maybe I should revisit the Roland keyboards because I do like them overall.


----------



## JohnG

huh

I must be a moron, because I have one and I like it. I did mess around with the velocity curves a fair amount.

Actually, I found it astonishing how much utter rubbish is being sold these days. Keyboards that made a loud "clack" sound, mod wheels or other controllers that send out random CC data -- complete, unredeemed trash.

By comparison, the Doepfer seemed pretty good. I've written a lot of music on it, so maybe I'm sentimental?


----------



## EvilDragon

agarner32 said:


> I can't use Roland keyboards because of the spring loaded mod/pitch lever combo. As soon as you take your hand off it springs back to center which makes them completely unusable for me. Too bad because I like them otherwise.



*ahem* Roland RD-2000 *ahem*

(Has both the joystick and two modwheels and 8 sliders)


----------



## Matt Riley

Any thoughts about the Kawia MP7?


----------



## agarner32

EvilDragon said:


> *ahem* Roland RD-2000 *ahem*


Now that looks really nice. I may have to reconsider Roland.


----------



## holywilly

EvilDragon said:


> *ahem* Roland RD-2000 *ahem*
> 
> (Has both the joystick and two modwheels and 8 sliders)


Can the sliders of RD-2000 be assigned for MIDI CC?


----------



## manifest

I also have a Doepfer (LMK2) and I really enjoy playing it. 

While I was in the market to buy a keyboard, I did a lot of research and quickly realized that everyone had completely subjective ideas about which keyboard was better, and even which variables to take into consideration (even professional pianists had polar opposite likes). I ended up trying out everything I could get my hands on and went with the Doepfer. Not a single problem to date and it's been 5 years. I recommend you try a keyboard before you buy it, regardless of the opinions of others online.

In response to the OP, and for the purpose of representing both sides of the experience: 
1) I can assure anyone here that you can play softly, as you should be able to, this has been a non-issue for me. 
2) I have not needed to adjust the black key velocity, and I'm hyper sensitive to this issue as previous keyboards have had velocity issues on specific notes which drove me to buy a higher end keyboard in the first place.
3) While I personally never used the case, most people I know (including myself) preferred the Doepfer because of how easy it was to remove the case and install it into a desk/other mount.
4) The keyboard doesn't make any more noise than comparable keyboards. In fact, it has been the quietest of my fully-weighted keyboards. 

The OP may have experienced all of these problems, I just wanted to make sure that people who were considering buying an LMK2/LMK4 knew both sides of possibilities. 




JohnG said:


> huh
> 
> I must be a moron, because I have one and I like it. I did mess around with the velocity curves a fair amount.
> 
> Actually, I found it astonishing how much utter rubbish is being sold these days. Keyboards that made a loud "clack" sound, mod wheels or other controllers that send out random CC data -- complete, unredeemed trash.
> 
> By comparison, the Doepfer seemed pretty good. I've written a lot of music on it, so maybe I'm sentimental?


----------



## EvilDragon

holywilly said:


> Can the sliders of RD-2000 be assigned for MIDI CC?



Of course! Read the manual


----------



## pmountford

@EvilDragon +1 for RD2000. Keybed action great. But I may be being abit dense but have been unable to assign the faders to multiple CC values. Spoke to Roland UK and they couldnt help. Would love to hear how because it seems crazy to have those faders and only able to assign to all the same CC value. Hopefully it is just me.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

manifest said:


> The keyboard doesn't make any more noise than comparable keyboards. In fact, it has been the quietest of my fully-weighted keyboards.



I think that depends largely on where you put it since it doesn't have a case to absorb those impacts. I had one directly on a metal stand and you could feel the thumping on the floor. If you were to build it into a hefty desk I imagine it could be near silent.


----------



## EvilDragon

pmountford said:


> @EvilDragon +1 for RD2000. Keybed action great. But I may be being abit dense but have been unable to assign the faders to multiple CC values. Spoke to Roland UK and they couldnt help. Would love to hear how because it seems crazy to have those faders and only able to assign to all the same CC value. Hopefully it is just me.



They don't seem to be assignable to separate CC values for each zone. That's something that Kurzweils do.


----------



## muk

As to the title of this thread, it depends what you are looking for in your master keyboard. I guess Doepfer are popular because people see them being used at Remote Control. If a sturdy case is the most important point for you in your masterkeyboard, or an easy dissassembly, a Doepfer is a good choice. If the actual keys are most important to you, they are not. You can buy the exact same mediocre keybed at half the price of a Doepfer. It will come in a cheaper, less sturdy case, but the keys are identical. And you can buy vastly superior keybeds (superior in the sense of closer to a real piano feeling) for the same price as a Doepfer.


----------



## jules

For any reason the m-audio oxygen 88 is overlooked although it's a more than decent keyboard at a very good price point.


----------



## JohnG

muk said:


> You can buy the exact same mediocre keybed at half the price of a Doepfer. It will come in a cheaper, less sturdy case, but the keys are identical.



You know, I've read this in many places but it's the whole thing that matters. I don't care about the cost at this actually low price range (spent much more on my old Kurzweil than on the Doepfer). It's the overall quality and flexibility that matters for someone working daily.

I'm not saying the Doepfer is the only one out there -- a number of great-looking keyboards have been released since I bought mine. But really I could hardly believe how few were, overall, acceptable for anyone trying to work even at an amateur level.

Overall acceptability defined as:

programmable (velocity curves, zones, sliders / wheels all can be assigned the way you like),
solid hardware,
multiple CC controls
repairable
I tried a lot of other keyboards in stores in Los Angeles and I was shocked at what garbage many of them were. 

"Garbage" defined as:

random cc signals coming from one or more wheels or sliders;
controllers like pitch bend or joysticks not returning to zero and / or loose;
uneven action (keybeds, including some of the Fatar ones I tried, are not always uniform from one octave to another);
rattling or loose-feeling controls and keys.
The RD-2000 looks great; not sure when it was first released but don't remember hearing of it during my own search some years back. It costs more than I paid for the Doepfer, though the price wouldn't have been a barrier, considering that the last keyboard worked for almost 20 years. The Roland offers far more buttons than any Doepfer, so that's nice, though the mod wheel looks a bit of a reach. And I have always liked their keyboards. The manual also is very clear, a big plus.

So I would certainly look at the Roland if I were in the market today.


----------



## JohnG

@chimuelo was loving the Physis K4 a year or so ago. Might check it out; there's a K5 as well. Tons o' buttons, and comparable in price to the Roland.


----------



## pmountford

@JohnG The RD2000 was only released in April this year so is pretty new. It works for me but then I use it away from the studio too. However, each to their own and you can only work that out if you try the action IMHO. As for the Roland manual - I'm not impressed TBH. One of the (smaller) reasons I bought this was so I could use the sliders for CC work but as I've not been able implement that I've made do with having the 2 mod wheels do what I need for now. One serious bonus though - and this is mostly going to be irrelevant if you're not after a stage piano - is that the piano sounds are a joy to play to the extent that I don't keep rushing to load up Ivory everytime I boot up.


----------



## EvilDragon

Physis is the same Fatar TP40/L keybed used by Kurzweil PC3K8/Forte for example.


----------



## chimuelo

I use the semi weighted action since the gigs I do require lots of Zoning in real time with occasional Piano.

The Physis K4 is more of a Master MIDI Controller.
2 x MIDI In, 8 x MIDI Out.
8 x Continuos CC Pedals.
2 x USB In, 4 x USB Out.
128 Performances, 4 Scenes each.
8 zones, hardware transport for DAW using, MMC or CC.
4 x banks of 9 buttons, 9 faders, 9 knobs.
Each scene gets all above reassigned.

Nothing else comes close, but guys wanting to play Piano all night.
The RD2000 is pretty sweet. Much lighter than the Kawai MPs.
But a cheap alternative is the Casio PX-5X.
Nice 4 zone layout, decen5 action, lightweight and size..


----------



## ed buller

Yamaha P-45....can't fault it

e


----------



## Nathanael Iversen

The RD-2000 has a wonderful weighted action. Best that I've played recently. If you want it to be close to a real piano, I don't think you can do better except maybe the Kawai MP-11 (which is massive, heavy, and doesn't have the controllers...)


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

I'll be in the market for a new 88 note soon since my early 90's SL880 is slowly coming to a halt. It's been great although the keys are a but too big for me compared to my Challen upright and they now really clunk about. I've taken it apart every year and given it a clean up and I was looking at the Doepfer LMK 4 as an alternative. I've looked at the NI 88 too but too many wizzy bits on it for me, I just need a nice weighted feel, I have a set of faders for everything else.


----------



## Alex Fraser

I like my new Keystation 88 as it reminds me of cheap 90's digital pianos. Nostalgia and all that.


----------



## JohnG

pmountford said:


> As for the Roland manual - I'm not impressed TBH



If you want to feel better about your Roland manual, check out the Doepfer manual. It's accurate, but the transliterated German and layout is enough to make you want to find alternative employment. I actually posted my "alternative" instructions for a few things on the forum here in the past.


----------



## synthpunk

Sleeper for under $400?



ed buller said:


> Yamaha P-45....can't fault it
> 
> e


----------



## Pablocrespo

synthpunk said:


> Sleeper for under $400?



I disassembled a p35 and mounted into my desk. Affordable, nice action and easy to tear apoart


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

What I find most un-natural about a lot of keybeds is the height. Compared to a real piano some are twice the height, I'm looking for something with low keys. Mod whell, Pitch, 88 note, aftertouch and zones plus a nice feel keybed. Any suggestion? Based on Hans Zimmer, Junkie XL and Christian Henson I've seen the Doepfer in all their studios at some point and just assumed that would be the obvious choice.


----------



## JohnG

ThePrioryStudio said:


> Based on Hans Zimmer, Junkie XL and Christian Henson I've seen the Doepfer in all their studios at some point and just assumed that would be the obvious choice.



My experience is that the Doepfer is serviceable, but not a dream come true.

If I were buying today, I'd look at recent offerings including those from Native Instruments and Roland's RD-2000 and the Physis K4. Mind you, I _haven't_ looked at those, so I can't recommend them and am not recommending them, but I wouldn't get stuck on Doepfer.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

Thanks for the info John, I guess I just need to try them and whittle them down to a few to choose between. I have other Doepfer gear and it's made well in my opinion so just thought maybe that would extend to everything they made.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

Just wanted to add, these are far more than just midi controllers and probably overkill for what I need. Not looking for anything onboard, just a nice keybed to play my samples and midi units. 

My search continues


----------



## muk

ThePrioryStudio said:


> Not looking for anything onboard, just a nice keybed to play my samples and midi units.



In that case I'd suggest to look at digital pianos instead of masterkeyboards. Even the lower tier digital pianos often have better keybeds than masterkeyboards.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

muk said:


> Even the lower tier digital pianos often have better keybeds than masterkeyboards.



Cheers muk, good tip


----------



## Greg

synthpunk said:


> It's more of a synth action for sure, I think Westlake Pro should have one.



Found a good deal on a used NI S88. Theres still one for $650 in the LA craigslist which is super cheap. I appreciate a more synthy action probably because it's what I learned keys on. Something about the LMK4 fatar threw me off compared to the Studio Logic SL990 one which I really liked.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

ed buller said:


> Yamaha P-45....can't fault it
> 
> e


On a P-35 here for now. This is fine for me as well. I wanted the LMK4+, but way out of my budget for now.
And every time I play the P-35 I realise I don't 'NEED' something better right now either


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Pablocrespo said:


> I disassembled a p35 and mounted into my desk. Affordable, nice action and easy to tear apoart


I have one of those. I had no idea you could disassemble to use


----------



## Pablocrespo

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I have one of those. I had no idea you could disassemble to use



It is very easy and you can halve the height of the keyboard only using the keybed and the logical boards can go in the back, I think I have photos of the disassembly somewhere, PM if interested.

I think this approach is better than using Fatar keyboards, I would only trade if they sell me their best keybed with around 7-8 cm height!


----------



## Quasar

Josh Richman said:


> I recommend really looking at the Yamaha CP series. CP300, CP1, CP5 (I think). Graded weighted action, some are actual wood keys. They are not small or light, but the action as a controller keyboard is great.


I'm a huge fan of the Yamahas too. Very well built and reliable. Currently have the less expensive CP33 (got it for a steal at reverb.com) which has the same GH action as the CP300, though not the NW that the CP1 or the CP4 have.

I would avoid their entry level GHS boards (the keys feel squishy, springy and shallow to me) but GH and above is fine for piano style controller IMHO. Here's a breakdown of Yamaha's various keybed action types:

http://faq.yamaha.com/us/en/article/musical-instruments/keyboards/digitalpianos/p_series/p-80/330/6575/

If I had more $$$ I'd likely move up to the 3-sensor range, but am 100% satisfied with what I have.


----------



## Greg

Wrote my first cue with the NI S88 and I absolutely love it. It's synthy enough to play fast perc and ostinato strings with a lot of control and accuracy but still feels nice for piano too. Highly recommend it


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Greg said:


> Wrote my first cue with the NI S88 and I absolutely love it. It's synthy enough to play fast perc and ostinato strings with a lot of control and accuracy but still feels nice for piano too. Highly recommend it


Was tempted to get one for my main controller, but I have a KK49 Mk1 for my second controller


----------



## ckiraly

iobaaboi said:


> My controller search ended with the Roland A88 (after Numa Nero, VPC1, NI S88, SL88Grand, SL88Studio). I have no idea why it’s not more common with media composers.



I love my A88, action is really great. I just wish it had some faders and was a little more "square" to line-up with desk more flush.


----------



## juliancisneros

A little late to this party... but I have used the KK88 for the past couple years and recently had to leave it at the studio I was working at, when moving to my new studio. After some research I learned that Studiologic is the front end company of Fatar and also learned that their SL88 Studio has the same Fatar keybed as the KK88... for half the price. Since I've basically been using that same keybed I decided to give it a try. The SL88 arrived and is built like a tank compared to the KK88, and to my surprise, the keybed itself felt better... its MIDI response seemed more smooth as well. I found that I never used NKS integration with the KK88 so I'm missing nothing having this SL88. Even though I could live without the awkward XY stick controllers, I'm very happy with this keyboard, and because of its price, was able to put money elsewhere.


----------



## TheNorseman

How would you even go about testing something like a Doepfer? As far as I know, they don't sell their controllers at a Sam Ash or Guitar Center so how can one decide is it's the right controller?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

TheNorseman said:


> How would you even go about testing something like a Doepfer? As far as I know, they don't sell their controllers at a Sam Ash or Guitar Center so how can one decide is it's the right controller?


Make friends with HZ or Junkie XL


----------



## ThePrioryStudio

You want to try a £1000 keyboard out before you buy it?!

Whoa!!

It is crazy that a lot of places just don't have these in to try.


----------



## TheNorseman

ThePrioryStudio said:


> You want to try a £1000 keyboard out before you buy it?!
> 
> Whoa!!
> 
> It is crazy that a lot of places just don't have these in to try.



Right, I'm not buying s&#% for $1000 unless I can test it and confirm that it works the way I want it to.


----------



## aaronventure

I love my Studiologic SL88 Studio. I like the Fatar TP100 and the metal case. The sticks are a bit different from a fader or a modwheel but I don't even remember the modwheel anymore and always having XY control is great. It has 4 zones and 250 preset slots, all of which are set up in the software that you download from the site. I have mutliple setups for the joysticks that I can flick through with the selection knob. It may be that I never knew anything better, but for €390 that I got it from Thomann, I'm super happy.

Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## synthpunk

In the Spitfire chat over the weekend Paul mentioned the USB on his Doepfer controller died but the midi was still working.


----------



## Phillip

Zimmer once complained that sampling piano at multiple velocity levels is taking too much time. I would not pay attention to anything with piano keys in his studio.


----------



## Maximvs

Matt Riley said:


> Any thoughts about the Kawia MP7?


Hi Matt,

I had a Kawai MP8 until four months ago. Wonderful instrument indeed, the only drawback for me was the weight (ca. 35kg). I loved that digital piano but in the end sold it and bought a Yamaha CP4, which I also love and enjoy very much. I never used the Kawai MP8 as a master keyboard so I can not express how well it works, I mainly used the MP8 as a practice and performing piano.

Cheers,

Max


----------



## Chris Richter

ed buller said:


> Yamaha P-45....can't fault it


It has no MIDI, so how is that working?


----------



## adriaantaylor

EvilDragon said:


> They don't seem to be assignable to separate CC values for each zone. That's something that Kurzweils do.



got any links to which ones? i want multiple zones if possible the more the better.. i need the flexibility.


----------



## EvilDragon

Almost any Kurzweil. PC3/PC3K/Forte would do. Up to 16 zones, each with completely adjustable controller setups. So your modwheel could send CC1 for zone 1, send inverted CC 6 for zone 2, do something entirely different for zone 3, etc. etc.

If you don't need the sound engine, take a strong, long and hard look at Viscount Physis K4. They have basically taken Kurzweil's scheme and ran away with it, except it only supports up to 8 zones instead of 16, unfortunately - but... They added 8 MIDI outputs and *8 friggin' pedal inputs* to that board! EVERYTHING ASSIGNABLE!

http://www.viscountinstruments.com/physis-piano-k4-83.html


----------



## packetslave

I noticed in a fairly recent video that Junkie XL switched from Doepfer to the NI Komplete Kontrol 88 at some point.


----------



## chimuelo

On the Physis K4 you have 32 Zones if you switch between Scenes inside of the Performance. 4 Scenes with pre and post considerations and that’s on an additional option of 8 messages added to each scene. Deep shit here.

I started using Controllers with the Yamaha KX88, Kurzweil MIDIboard, Roland A90, Oberheim MC3000, M Audio KS88, Casio PX-3S and Physis K4 since 2013.
Physis K4 has possibilities never thought of before.

Recently using Chains and Steps for shows that are on a tight schedule and heavily automated.
Also just added 2 x TC Helicon VoiceRacks to automate all vocalists FX in real-time.
There’s nothing else as forwarding loooking and complete as the K4.

Extensive USB Hub Transport section and everything you need to automate stage and studio with.
Best semi action too. It’s got heavy resistance so it’s not light, but this makes the programming of custom velocity curves per zone really nice.

If you spend 4-8 hours a day playing this makes sure you’re playing instead of programming.


----------



## jmauz

synthpunk said:


> Sleeper for under $400?



Nektar Impact LX88. I've been using it for 3 years now, love it. Semi-weighted but I'm not a pianist so I don't mind. In fact I prefer that over hammer action when programming drums or other heavily rhythmic parts.


----------



## charlieclouser

Chim, did you change the knobs and fader caps to those colors, or do they come with the thing?

It would be cool if the 8 buttons could send note-on events - then you could use them for key switching. Any idea if that's possible?


----------



## chimuelo

Custom knobs of rubber for better grip, and yes Buttons can do keyswitching.
I use Swells, Shakes, Stacatto and Sustain for Horns as one example.
Perc. for Hammond B3, presets on vocal FX in Step Mode, or simple latch/unlatch for quick lo-fi tails on delay, etc.
Endless possibilities.
If you ever get one I’d be happy to share.
I’m nowhere near mastering it after 5 years.
Anything that automates live work is likely to be a huge work flow benefit for recording.

The manual is well written but behind in terms of accidentally discovered gems.
I must buy a spare.
Having one of these then something go wrong would be traumatic without a spare.
I’m beyond spoiled.

I also use String articulation and have a Boss FS-6 for those as I use three.
Triggering loops or string runs on buttons is cool too.
Runaway (cover tune) uses lots of runs, buttons really help.
Also Orange Tree Passion Flute has great Jethro Tull spitter fx and trills/licks I pull off with ease.
Buttons do Prgm Chng, RPN, NRPN, SySEx many chores.
As do the sliders knobs and pedals.


----------



## EvilDragon

charlieclouser said:


> It would be cool if the 8 buttons could send note-on events - then you could use them for key switching. Any idea if that's possible?



Yes, you can assign notes to buttons. And switch pedals, too!

Available parameters are:
 Type: type of MIDI message transmitted by the control, can be
- OFF: no MIDI message assigned
- CC: Control Change
- NRPN: Non Registered Parameter Number
- RPN: Registered Parameter Number
- PITCH: Pitch Bend
- PROG: Program Change
- CH PRESS: Channel Pressure (channel aftertouch)
- NOTE: note message (only for buttons)


It's all in the manual. You can even make it send up to 8 MIDI messages _upon switching to a certain scene_, across all MIDI ports. Wicked stuff.


----------



## chimuelo

I have time Thursday to show some screens and the possibilities.
If interested let me know.
I should start a thread about it.
They’re cheap now too.
1800 from Kraft.


----------



## chimuelo

Looping using the buttons live for vocals or keys, even the background vocals is really cool.
People think we’re using SMPTE or backing tracks....suckers.


----------



## Greg

packetslave said:


> I noticed in a fairly recent video that Junkie XL switched from Doepfer to the NI Komplete Kontrol 88 at some point.



I noticed them at Hans' live shows too. I am incredibly happy with mine, especially how cheap they are used. $600 on craigslist!


----------



## Trungcomposer

Hi all!
I have a doepfer lmk4 + a roland DP10 pedal area! How can I connect them! I want to play piano with pedal sustain! Can someone help me! Thank you very much!


----------



## BGvanRens

Trungcomposer said:


> Hi all!
> I have a doepfer lmk4 + a roland DP10 pedal area! How can I connect them! I want to play piano with pedal sustain! Can someone help me! Thank you very much!


I have the exact same setup, you plug it into 'switches' then you go to CTR - NR.1 (not bank) and set Ex.Sw1 -> SUS to ON. (just press the 1 to switch it on/off)


----------



## samphony

Trungcomposer said:


> Hi all!
> I have a doepfer lmk4 + a roland DP10 pedal area! How can I connect them! I want to play piano with pedal sustain! Can someone help me! Thank you very much!



Just put the connector into the port on the left called „Switches“


----------



## Trungcomposer

samphony said:


> Just put the connector into the port on the left called „Switches“


Thank you! I tried but it didn't work


----------



## Trungcomposer

BGvanRens said:


> I have the exact same setup, you plug it into 'switches' then you go to CTR - NR.1 (not bank) and set Ex.Sw1 -> SUS to ON. (just press the 1 to switch it on/off)





BGvanRens said:


> I have the exact same setup, you plug it into 'switches' then you go to CTR - NR.1 (not bank) and set Ex.Sw1 -> SUS to ON. (just press the 1 to switch it on/off)


I tried but did not work!


----------



## BGvanRens

Trungcomposer said:


> I tried but did not work!


Is the pedal set to 'continuous'? for some odd reason it always worked fine for me but recently I got some problems, like the pedal working in opposite direction. I just switched it to make the pedal function as a 'switch' and it worked.


----------



## Trungcomposer

Thanks you! I tried but failed! Pedal works well with Roland A88!


BGvanRens said:


> Is the pedal set to 'continuous'? for some odd reason it always worked fine for me but recently I got some problems, like the pedal working in opposite direction. I just switched it to make the pedal function as a 'switch' and it worked.


----------



## strava kerska

Greg said:


> Mine finally completely died for no apparent reason and I'm glad to be forced into something else.
> 
> The feel is really clunky which makes it impossible to play softly with any accuracy. The black keys notoriously have to be tweaked -20 velocity cc to be even with the white keys. The case makes it very noisy and even playing as soft as you can it makes clunks when it contacts the bottom. And it's very over priced. IMO



i can’t imagine how can world class musicians like zimmer and others, how can they depend on such keyboard with such action... really i’m wondering about that!


----------



## Greg

strava kerska said:


> i can’t imagine how can world class musicians like zimmer and others, how can they depend on such keyboard with such action... really i’m wondering about that!



Hans I see took his out of the case, now it just looks like a fatar keybed tucked under his desk. Junkie xl switched to the komplete kontrol. By the way, customer support was completely useless in helping get mine fixed. Its sitting in my garage if you want a free one


----------



## samphony

Maybe this helps?






Deopfer LMK4+ (Fatar TP/40GH) wonky velocities issue (solved)


For a couple of weeks i had random velocity issues where some keys started to trigger velocity values around 100-127 even when playing softly. After a chat with the people at Deopfer I’ve order replacement rubber pads for all 88 keys for 25 bucks. The replacement of these pads is super easy...




vi-control.net


----------



## Peaky Blinder

Greg said:


> Hans I see took his out of the case, now it just looks like a fatar keybed tucked under his desk. Junkie xl switched to the komplete kontrol. By the way, customer support was completely useless in helping get mine fixed. Its sitting in my garage if you want a free one




Is the Mk2 a must ? looks like they added pitch & mod whels ?

Does the keybed have a classy feel to it ?


----------



## strava kerska

Greg said:


> Hans I see took his out of the case, now it just looks like a fatar keybed tucked under his desk. Junkie xl switched to the komplete kontrol. By the way, customer support was completely useless in helping get mine fixed. Its sitting in my garage if you want a free one


thanks for clarifying all these points.. but please tell what’s your certain keyboard issues that happend ?


----------

